# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Chương trình ưu đãi nội địa của Vietnam Airlines

## dulichghep

Vietnam Airlines đang triển khai chương trình “Khoảnh khắc vàng”, giảm giá cho một số chuyến bay nội địa bắt đầu từ ngày 18 đến ngày 28/09/2013.
Thời điểm đi trong khoảng thời gian từ: 20/09 đến 30/11/2013

*Các chặng bay khuyến mại:*
Hà Nội – Buôn Mê Thuột và ngược lại: 888.000 VNĐ/chiều
Giá vé 2 chiều thực tế bao gồm cả thuế sân bay và các chi phí khác khoảng 2.124.000 đồng.

TP. Hồ Chí Minh – Phú Quốc/Nha Trang và ngược lại: 555.000 VNĐ/chiều
TP. Hồ Chí Minh – Quy Nhơn và ngược lại: 666.000 VNĐ/chiều

*Vé khuyến mại đi kèm với các điều kiện sau đây:*

Xuất vé trong vòng 12 giờ kể từ khi chỗ được xác nhận.Vé không được phép hòan/hủy/đổi hành trình.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.Thay đổi đặt chỗ: phải thay đổi trước ngày ghi chặng bay trên vé và mất phí 600.000 VND/ lần

Nguồn: dulichghep.com

----------

